# Rewiring a NOVA DVR lathe for 220v



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

I have a NOVA DVR lathe I'd like to re-wire to 220v. I've downloaded the instructions from Teknatool and while it looks simple enough, I am disappointed I couldn't find a video of it on YouTube.

First, does anyone know where I can find a clip of it being done, and;

Second, has anyone here done this already and have sage words of advice for me?

THANKS…


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I think technatool has a video on the website. I watched it when I bought my DVR but haven't switched to 220. It looked simple enough, basically moving a jumper and change the plug..


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Scrub - So how is that 220V change coming along?

jim


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

I received the switch kit yesterday from Teknatool and just completed the re-wire…off to Home Depot later to get the 220v plug end and then cross my fingers I followed all the pretty pictures correctly.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Great . . . . . should be up and turning soon.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

The switch to 220V has been completed successfully…I am so excited to make more sawdust this weekend (just more powerfully).


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

New more powerful lathe - make lots of shavings !


----------



## DougH (Jan 14, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but you iwill not get more power by going to 220V. Watts and HP are calulated with volts times amps. If you look at the motor face plate you will see the amps are half for 220 of what the they are for 120. The end result is the same watts. What it does get is the use of smaller wire and breaker. That is the reason appliances like your range or dryer are wired 220, so the wire isn't massive.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting thought Doug - but the DVR XP is not your "normal" lathe, i.e., computer driven. I know it's hard to believe, but it will change HP when rewired to 220v. How ? I don't know, as you will have to ask Teknatool.


----------

